# Ältere Datensätze archivieren



## KartoffelKiffer (20. Okt 2006)

Einen schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich,

eine kleine, nicht gerade unbedeutende Frage drückte sich mir gestern auf.

"Wie archiviere ich, unsere Daten..."

Zum System: Es wird eine MySQL-Datenbank eingesetzt, die ca. 600.000 Datensätze am Tag bekommt und einträgt. Nun ist es im Interesse aller Beteiligten, dass ältere Datensätze ( nehmen wir mal als grobes Maß 12 Monate ) in die Archivierung wandern.

Doch nun zum eigentlich Knackpunkt der Sache: In welcher Form sollten Datensätze abgespeichert werden, unter dem Aspekt die Daten für 10 Jahre und mehr zu archivieren?

Welchen Standart wird es in 15, oder gar 20 Jahren geben?

Sollte man die Daten mittels Dump-Funktionen einfach in eine Textdatei ausgeben, mit dem INSERT INTO-Befehl, der die Daten repliziert? Oder sollten XML-Dateien herhalten, um Struktur und Inhalt der Tabellen zu speichern.

Wir sind nach reichlicher Überlegung zu dem Entschluss gekommen, rein auf SQL-Basis (Dump´s, die die Anweisungen speichern)  würde es nicht klappen. Existiert in 20 Jahren noch der MySQL-Server? Existiert der heutige SQL-Standart? Sieht XML noch so aus wie heute, werden Standart´s überarbeitet?

Das sind Fragen über Fragen, die sich uns stellten, daher meine Wendung an externe Programmierer, die gleichbedeutend andere Ideen in den Umlauf werfen können.

Ich würde mich freuen etwas Hilfe zu erhaschen.



Mfg Tom


----------



## AlArenal (20. Okt 2006)

Wie sollte XML denn sonst aussehen in 20 Jahren? CSV-Dateien sehen heute ja auch so aus wie wie vor 20 Jahren..

In XML legst du doch sowohl die Rohdaten als auch die Strukturdefinition fest und archivierst diese. Wenn in 20 Jahren ein böser Virus nicht gerade sämtliche Weltliteratur zu XML unwiderbringlich löscht, sehe ich da kein Problem.

Schwierig wird es eher schon dabei festzulegen auf welchen Datenträgern ihr archivieren wollt. Welcher Datenträger ist in 20 Jahren noch physisch 100%ig korrekt lesbar und welches System wird sich so lange halten, dass man es dann auch noch anschließen kann.

Ich hab jedenfalls keinen Trommelspeichern und auch kein Bandlesegerät mehr daheim


----------



## dieta (20. Okt 2006)

Mein Vater hat eine Praxis und die müssen die ganzen EEGs auch min. 10 Jahre lang archivieren. Dafür ham die ein "Optical Disk"-Laufwerk. Diese "Optical Disks" sehen aus wie Disketten haben aber 700 MB Speicherkapazität.

An sonsten: Bitweise vom Bildhauer in eine Granitplatte Meißeln lassen! Das haben schon die Römer gemacht und wir können's heute noch lesen  !


----------



## KartoffelKiffer (20. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

es geht eigentlich weniger darum, auf welchem Medium sie gespeichert werden, das ist nicht unser Problem.

Unser Problem ist es, in welchem Format sie abzuspeichern sind.

AlArenal ist also dem Manifest zuteil, XML als solches Format zu wählen.

Finde ich eigentlich auch recht passend, Daten sind vorhanden, Struktur auch.


Mfg Tom


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Okt 2006)

ganz klar XML

- gute struktur (besser als textdateien)
- container/db-unabhängig (für jede DB kann ein "konverter" geschrieben werden)
- flexibel
- standardisiert


----------

